# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > گفتگو: قيمت‌گذاری روی پروژه‌ی حسابداری

## khafannevis

سلام، اگه می‌شه رو اين پروژه قيمت بذاريد. می‌خوام يه معياری دستم باشه. برنامه‌ی من يه برنامه‌ی حسابداری فروشگاهی هست با اين امكانات مشخص: تعريف كالاها، تعريف انبار (تعداد موجود در انبار از هر كالا، تعداد فروش از هر كالا)، صدور فاكتور برای مشتری هنگام خريد، امكان استفاده از باركدخوان. (هيچ‌گونه گزارش‌گيری اضافی از من نخواستند به جز همون موجودی انبار و ديگه اينكه برنامه صددصد ( :لبخند گشاده!: ) تك‌كاربره هست)
ابزارهای مورد استفاده‌ی من: C#‎/SQL server

----------


## ali_habibi1384

خب با اين تفاسير كسي كه سفارش داده حتما هيچ ديدي نسبت به نرم افزارهاي حسابداري نداشته چرا كه توي همين نيازهاي كمي كه از شما خواسته شده خيلي از حالتهاي خاص نيازهاي سيستمشو نميدونسته:
حواله انبار-فاكتور خريد-فاكتور برگشت از فروش-فاكتور برگشت از خريد-ثبت دريافت نقدي بصورت حواله (دستگاه كارتخوان)-ثبت مشخصات مشتري و ... كه شما ميتونيد متقاعدش كنيد كه الزاما در برنامه استفاده ميشه. و اما قيمت پيشنهادي:
با سورس و حق لايسنس:  2.500.000 تومان
بدون سورس و حق لايسنس: 700.000 تومان

----------


## khafannevis

> حواله انبار-فاكتور خريد-فاكتور برگشت از فروش-فاكتور برگشت از خريد-ثبت دريافت نقدي بصورت حواله (دستگاه كارتخوان)-ثبت مشخصات مشتري و ...


ممنون از كمكتون. فقط بعضی از اين اصطلاحات برام گنگه چون زياد به حسابداری وارد نيستم (و می‌خوام بشم) كتابی، لينكی سراغ دارين كه فقط مبانی رو گفته باشه تا كارم راه بيفته؟

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام



> با سورس و حق لايسنس: 2.500.000 تومان


مگه به مشتری سورس هم می دن و یا اینکه حق لایسنس (یعنی اینکه مشتری برنامه ای که نوشتی رو بر داره بفروشه)
در ضمن این قیمتی که مگید این رو هم لحاظ کنید که این یه نرم افزار شخصیه و برای یه شخص نوشته شده و شاید به کس دیگه نشه فروختش
به نظر من قیمت 2 تا 3 تومن بدون سورس و حق لايسنس مناسبه
با تشکر

----------


## khafannevis

> قیمت 2 تا 3 تومن بدون سورس و حق لايسنس


يعنی مشتری واقعاً برای حداقل آپشن‌ها، اين همه پول می‌ده؟! همونطور كه خودتون گفتيد برای شخص نوشته می‌شه نه افراد حقوقی و شركتها. به نظرم اين قيمت يه كم اروپايیه!

----------


## حسین شهریاری

البته روی پروژه نرم افزاری واقعا نمیشه قیمت حقیقی گذاشت!
ولی با این تفاسیر، اگه قیمت نزدیک به انصاف را بخاین همون 2 تا 2.5 میلیون منصفانه هست ولی فکر نکنم این پول را بهتون بدن.
یه نگاهی به میزان درک و شعور طرف مقابل بکنین و زمانی را هم که مصرف شده بسنجید، اگه دیدد شعور و درکشون پایین هست و اون پول را به شما نمیدن و شما هم نمیخای پروژه را از دست بدید 700 هزار تا 1 میلیون هم برای نسخه اول میتونه خوب باشه.
ولی من کلا پیشنهاد میکنم به فکر تولید و فروش انبوه باشید.

----------


## khafannevis

> من کلا پیشنهاد میکنم به فکر تولید و فروش انبوه باشید


در آينده‌ همين كارو می‌خوام بكنم. ولی مشكل كپی شدن برنامه چی؟ يعنی قفل نرم‌افزاری براش بسازم يا يه راهكار ديگه؟ اگه منظور قفله با چه ابزاری؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> با سلام
> 
> مگه به مشتری سورس هم می دن و یا اینکه حق لایسنس (یعنی اینکه مشتری برنامه ای که نوشتی رو بر داره بفروشه)
> در ضمن این قیمتی که مگید این رو هم لحاظ کنید که این یه نرم افزار شخصیه و برای یه شخص نوشته شده و شاید به کس دیگه نشه فروختش
> به نظر من قیمت 2 تا 3 تومن بدون سورس و حق لايسنس مناسبه
> با تشکر


 بله حق لايسنس و سورس هم ميفروشند. من خودم يه مشتري داشتم كه حسابدار بود و چون قبلا برنامه حسابداري براش نوشته بودند و طرف ايران نبود و سورس هم نداشت ديگه نتونست اونو ادامه بده و بفكر طراحي برنامه اي جديد افتاد و برنامه رو با حق نشر و سورس از من خواست.
قيمتي كه من گفتم براي يه شخص حقيقي هست و البته سازمانها و نهادها قيمتشون فرق ميكنه.
بعضا كساني كه براي خريد يه نرم افزار سفارشي اقدام ميكنند براي اينكه بتونن به همكارانشون بفروشند چرا كه نيازهاي هم رو ميدونند. از اون گذشته با توجه به حرف خودتون كه برنامه شخصي هست و به شخص خاص ديگه اي نميشه فروختش نگهداشتن سورس و حق نشرش سودي به حال شما نخواهد داشت جز يك مبلغ پشتيباني سالانه كه اجبارا با شما قرارداد خواهد بست در غير اونصورت هم براي پشتيباني بازهم شما 99% احتمال انتخاب شدن داريد چرا كه برنامه ساخته دست خود شماست.

----------


## samadblaj

من یه برنامه برای آموزش پرورش برداشته ام 400 گرفتم که اصلا ارزش کار رو نداشت یه رابط هم بود که 300 برا خودش زد. این کار رو بیشتر برای اعتبار برداشته ام...
ولی بازم نسبت به کار خیلی پایین گفتم نمیدونم چرا ترس گفتن قیمت بالا رو دارم...

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> من یه برنامه برای آموزش پرورش برداشته ام 400 گرفتم که اصلا ارزش کار رو نداشت یه رابط هم بود که 300 برا خودش زد. این کار رو بیشتر برای اعتبار برداشته ام...
> ولی بازم نسبت به کار خیلی پایین گفتم نمیدونم چرا ترس گفتن قیمت بالا رو دارم...


 وقتي با ترس قيمت پايين رو ميديد طرف هم با ترس پولو به شما ميده(چون فكر ميكنه كار شما خوب نيست كه قيمت اينقد پايينه)
جدا از اينكه كلا نهاد آموزش پرورش با گدايي پول پرداخت ميكنه نرم افزار سفارشي هر قدر هم كوچيك از 500 كمتر نيست. مگر اينكه پروژه يا تمرين دانشجويي باشه.
واسه كارتون ارزش قايل باشد تا براش پول بدند.

----------


## samadblaj

> وقتي با ترس قيمت پايين رو ميديد طرف هم با ترس پولو به شما ميده(چون فكر ميكنه كار شما خوب نيست كه قيمت اينقد پايينه)
> جدا از اينكه كلا نهاد آموزش پرورش با گدايي پول پرداخت ميكنه نرم افزار سفارشي هر قدر هم كوچيك از 500 كمتر نيست. مگر اينكه پروژه يا تمرين دانشجويي باشه.
> واسه كارتون ارزش قايل باشد تا براش پول بدند.


ممنونم آقای حبیبی آره بخدا هیچ ارزش کار رو نداره شایدم به بی ارزش بودن کار من فکر کنند دیگه چاره ای ندارم باید فردا برم قرارداد ببندم تقریبا کار رو شروع کردم...
امیدوارم به خیر بگذره زود از این گروژه خلاص شم.
دیگه زیر کار اینجوری نمیرم چون تا  تومن هم میشد به سادگی ازشون گرفت وقتی گفتم 400 انگاری از خداشون بوده حالا خوب شد دلال هم یه 300 گرفت و گر نه فکر میکردند چروژه دانشجویی هستش... دی: چون به عنوان کار اول برای این جور اداره ای هست خیلی ری گرافیک و امکانات تمرکز کرده ام ...

----------


## majid_i68

اگه کسی خواست من 25000 تومان ..با تمام امکانات ..با رنگ بندی انتخابی ..برایش مینویسم این پروزه حسابداری رو....... :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## khafannevis

> 25000 تومان


يه بار ديگه صفراشو چك كن! مطمئنی درستند؟ من می‌خوام!  :لبخند:

----------


## alias136790

منم یه برنامه  حسابداری  فروشگاهی ساده با گرافیک نسبتا خوب نوشتم با این امکانات: تعریف فروشنده و خریدار، تعریف گروه کالا و کالای موجود و کالای موردنیاز،خریدو فروش، بازگشت از خرید و فروش،بستانکاری وبدهکاری و شامل گزارش  از خرید و فروش و بازگشت از خریدو فروش هست.
ابزارهای بکار رفته هم : C#‎ ،SQL Server,Fast Report
بنظرتون چه قیمتی میشه رو این برنامه گذاشت ؟ 
و اینکه سایتی جایی برای فروش این برنامه سراغ دارین؟

----------


## Kamal_camaro

دوستان ، من کلا خیلی کم پست میزنم و بیشتر مطالعه میکنم ، فقط یک نکته رو بگم ، 

لطفا با دادن قیمت های پایین بازار رو خراب  و نون برنامه نویس های بعد از خودتون رو آجر نکنید !

----------


## samadblaj

> دوستان ، من کلا خیلی کم پست میزنم و بیشتر مطالعه میکنم ، فقط یک نکته رو بگم ، 
> 
> لطفا با دادن قیمت های پایین بازار رو خراب و نون برنامه نویس های بعد از خودتون رو آجر نکنید !


بله درست میگید ولی مجبور شدم و خودمم از این کارم پشیون شدم الان به نظرم ارزش این کار 2 تومن بود....

----------


## samadblaj

> دوستان ، من کلا خیلی کم پست میزنم و بیشتر مطالعه میکنم ، فقط یک نکته رو بگم ، 
> 
> لطفا با دادن قیمت های پایین بازار رو خراب و نون برنامه نویس های بعد از خودتون رو آجر نکنید !


بله درست میگید ولی مجبور شدم و خودمم از این کارم پشیون شدم الان به نظرم ارزش این کار 2 تومن بود....

----------


## afshines

> دوستان ، من کلا خیلی کم پست میزنم و بیشتر مطالعه میکنم ، فقط یک نکته رو بگم ، 
> 
> لطفا با دادن قیمت های پایین بازار رو خراب  و نون برنامه نویس های بعد از خودتون رو آجر نکنید !



بعضی وقتا خیلی فرهنگ طرف مقابل مهمه 

بعضی وقتا هم نیاز مالی برنامه نویس و تجربش

بعضی ام که فکر می کنن این اینترنت چیه که همه ای برنامه ها مجانی توش ریخته . اینو خیلی شنیدم (اینکه تو اینترنت پره)! ولی جناب شاید برنامه حسابداریش از تو جاسوسی کنه!

هر برنامه نویسی جدا از تجربش و سوادش وقتی تو این کار وارد میشه باید به فکر افراد همکارشم باشه با قیمت پایین دادن و این بحث ها باعث ضرر زدن به همه میشه خوب کار رو به همون قیمت انجام بده ...

اول ببین چند میده و بعد رو پروژه با در نظر گرفتن قیمت کار کن ... 

من خودم وقتی تازه شروع کردم پول کم میگرفتم (مفت مجانی) برای شروع کار مشکلی نداره ولی باید به مشتری بگی چون کارهای اولته ارزون میگیری ولی بقیه که حرفیا این قیمتها رو نمیدنا ... (اگه اینو بگی میگه تو تازه کاری بلد نیستی!  اینم یکی از مشکلات ماست دیگه....!)! :لبخند:

----------


## samadblaj

> بعضی وقتا خیلی فرهنگ طرف مقابل مهمه 
> 
> بعضی وقتا هم نیاز مالی برنامه نویس و تجربش
> 
> بعضی ام که فکر می کنن این اینترنت چیه که همه ای برنامه ها مجانی توش ریخته . اینو خیلی شنیدم (اینکه تو اینترنت پره)! ولی جناب شاید برنامه حسابداریش از تو جاسوسی کنه!
> 
> هر برنامه نویسی جدا از تجربش و سوادش وقتی تو این کار وارد میشه باید به فکر افراد همکارشم باشه با قیمت پایین دادن و این بحث ها باعث ضرر زدن به همه میشه خوب کار رو به همون قیمت انجام بده ...
> 
> اول ببین چند میده و بعد رو پروژه با در نظر گرفتن قیمت کار کن ... 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز ممنونم بابت توضیحاتت...
من خودم توی دادن قیمت به مشتری مشکل دارم و همیشه یه قیمت پایین میدم که اصلا به ارزشش نمی ارزه. ولی دیگه برای منم ارزش نداره نمیشه با این قیمت ها کار کرد آدم از کار زده میشه وقتی ارش کار پایین باشه...
6 روز دیگه باید پروژه رو تحویل بدم هنوز وقت نکردم برای قرارداد نهایی برم.
درست میگید اگه به مشتری بگیم به عنوان کارای اول پایین میگیرم  میگه تازه کاری و بدرد این کار نمیخوری اگه قیمت بالا بگم از انجام کار منصرف میشه...
ولی از این به بعد باید یه قیمت مناسب داد...به ارزش کار و باور کنید قیمت پایین ارزش برنامه نویسی رو نداره باور کنید اینجا همه ارزوی یک برنامه نویسی رو دارند ارزش کار برنامه نویس بالاست...
موفق باشید

----------


## hossein_sh2008

سلام
دوستان اینو بگم که محل و شهر فروش و افرادی که به نرم افزار نیاز دارند هم فرق میکنه
من خودم یه نرم افزار دو سه سال قبل با ویژوال بیسیک (البته حرفه ای) برای مدیریت عکاسی نوشتم ولی باورتون میشه 40 تومن بیشتر نشد ازشون بگیری،آخه بعضی جاها مثل شهرستان ما کسی پول بابت برنامه نمیده.
یک مینی حسابدار کافی شاپ نوشتم 30- 40تومن

ولی الان یه مدت هست با سی شارپ یک برنامه حسابداری دارم می نویسم با امکانات خوب(ثبت مشتری-ثبت گروه کالا-ثبت کالا-ثبت بانک-ثبت اسناد دریافتی-اسناد پرداختی-صندوق-مدیریت چکهای سررسید-پرداختی و دریافتی نقدی-گزارش از بدهکاران،بستانکاران و صورتحاب اونها ،ثبت هزینه ها و گزارشاتش-ارسال پیامک به بدهکاران و .. و امکانات جانبی ارسال پیامک گروهی و تکی-ثبت سایت-ثبت نامه ها-ارسال ایمیل و...  نمی میشه دوستان  نظر خودشون رو بگن ونمی دونم چند قیمت گذاری میشه 
با تشکر

----------


## mjsanam

اگه یه حسابداری ساده اینهمه قیمتشه, یه برنامه کامل و بی نقص حسابداری (سطح متوسط) برای یه فروشگاه معمولی قیمتش چنده؟

----------


## fool66

من اگه بودم ومی تونستم اصولی و دقیق بنویسم زیر 6 میلیون نمی نوشتم البته بستگی به مشتری داره ولی خب دیگه یو هم زحمت کشیدی

----------


## behrozi.ir

سلام
الان 1 میلیون سایت جوملا هم بالا نمیارن ، چه برسه برنامه نویسی و نوشتن یک سیستم(طراحی  ، کد نویسی و کلی چیزه دیگه ......)
خودتونو دست کم نگیرید ، به سایت 2 تا شرکت سر بزنید ، ساده ترین سیستم رو خیلی بیشتر از این حرفا میفروشن.

----------


## FastCode

بدون لایسنس و سورس ۷۰۰ و سالی ۳۰۰ برای پشتیبانی
با سورس ۲۰۰۰ و پشتیبانی هم با خودش

----------


## mjsanam

دوستان این لایسنس که میگید منظورتون کدش هست یا چیز دیگه ای؟
اگه منظور کد برنامه ست که طرف همینجورش هم میتونه از روی برنامه کپی بگیره و بفروشه به همکاراش!
اگه لایسنس چیز دیگه ای هستش لطفا توضیح بدید چیه و چطوریاست، با تشکر

----------


## FastCode

لایسنس یعنی حق قانونی فروش یا انتشار برنامه یا کد برنامه
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_license

----------


## mjsanam

> لایسنس یعنی حق قانونی فروش یا انتشار برنامه یا کد برنامه
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_license


 از اون جهت که بعله، اما منظورم داخل کشور هستش چون تا اونجایی که من میدونم و خودمم استفاده میکنم چیزی که قفل نشکن نداشته باشه مال همه ست و سازندش حقی توش نداره (البته متاسفانه)، مثل ویندوز
اگه مشتری من برنامه ی منو بفروشه مگه میتونم ازش شکایت کنم و یا اصلا مگه من میتونم با خبر بشم که کی نرمافزار منو فروخته؟
با تشکر مجدد

----------


## FastCode

فقط کافیه صبر کنی ارور بده.
هیچ کس کل سرمایش رو اینطوری توی ریسک نمیزاره.

----------


## zayens

*آقایون
خانوما*

*لیدیز اند جنتلمن
*اگه یه بار برین بازار بگردین اونوقت می بینین که یه میلیارد تا برنامه حسابداری کامل و بی نقص و تست شده مثل (آسان،سدنا،آسمان، رافع، هلو، چرتکه و .....) با قیمت زیر 100 هزار تومن! داره تو بازار عرضه میشه اونوقت انتظار دارین یکی بیاد برنامه شمارا با این قیمتا بخره!! :بامزه: 
شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه گهی ... :گیج: 
مگه مغز خر خوردن که بیان برنامه شما را با این مبالغ بخرن :قهقهه: 
1 ملیون!!
دو و نیم میلیون!!
.
.
خودتونو برا این یکی آماده کنین
6 میلیون :قهقهه: 




> من اگه بودم *ومی تونستم* اصولی و دقیق بنویسم زیر 6 میلیون نمی نوشتم


 اگه میتونستی؟
خیلی باحالی
آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست سعیتو بکن :بامزه: 




> الان 1 میلیون سایت جوملا هم بالا نمیارن* خودتونو دست کم نگیرید*


با جمله آخرت خیلی حال کردم!!




> البته روی پروژه نرم افزاری واقعا نمیشه قیمت حقیقی گذاشت!
> ولی با این تفاسیر، اگه قیمت نزدیک به انصاف را بخاین همون 2 تا 2.5 میلیون منصفانه هست *ولی فکر نکنم این پول را بهتون بدن.*


دیگه نمیتونم جلو خودمو بگیرم...پکیدم از خنده... اینجا دیگه کجاست!!!! :قهقهه: 
چقدر مطالب طنز توی این تاپیک پیدا میشه :لبخند گشاده!: 
خدا خیرتون بده :تشویق: 




> من خودم یه نرم افزار ... نوشتم ولی باورتون میشه 40 تومن بیشتر نشد ازشون بگیری
> یک مینی حسابدار کافی شاپ نوشتم 30- 40تومن
> ولی الان یه مدت هست با سی شارپ یک برنامه حسابداری دارم می نویسم با امکانات خوب 
> میشه دوستان  نظر خودشون رو بگن ونمی دونم چند قیمت گذاری میشه


عزیزم نگران نباش این یک را احتمالا 60- 70 تومن ازت میخرن
(چون سفارشی نیست و چون نمونشم برا دانلود زیاده)  :قهقهه: 




> اگه یه حسابداری ساده اینهمه قیمتشه, یه برنامه کامل و بی نقص حسابداری (سطح متوسط) برای یه فروشگاه معمولی قیمتش چنده؟


والا به قرآن! بالاخره یکی یه حرف حساب زد :متفکر: 




> اگه کسی خواست من 25000 تومان ..با تمام امکانات ..با رنگ بندی انتخابی ..برایش مینویسم این پروزه حسابداری رو.......


دمت گرم زدی تو خال
*به تو میگن برنامه نویس ... به بقیه هم میگن خیال پرداز!*

و در آخر قیمت برنامه نوشته شده طبق این تفاسیر و با این امکانات(در واقع با این بدون امکانات!!) حدوده 15 یا 20 هزار تومن بیشتر نی ارزه :بامزه: 
وبازم اینو یادتون باشه که



> البته روی پروژه نرم افزاری واقعا نمیشه قیمت حقیقی گذاشت!
> ولی با این تفاسیر، فکر نکنم این پول را بهتون بدن.


 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## fool66

بله دیگه جواب همه رو دادن جناب zayens

این برنامه ای که میگی 40 تومن پس برنامه ای که به من گفتن با هزار تومن حله :لبخند گشاده!: 

جناب zayens شما که دستتون توی کارای خیره و قیمت تعیین میکنی من 100 هزار تومن میدم برنامه منو برام بنویس نسبت به برنامه ای که گفتی 40 تومن هیچی نداره

1- مشخصات خریدار ثبت کنه :
اسم شرکت 
نام و نام خانوادگی مسئول شرکت
تلفن و آدرس
2- همونایی که برای خریدار ثبت می کنه برای مشتری ها هم ثبت کنه
3- کالای ورودی رو ثبت کنه 
فروشنده
کد کالا 
نوع کالا 
تعدادش در (بسته ، کارتن ، مادر کارتن و تعدادش در هر بسته)
تاریخ تولید
تاریخ انقضا
اشانتیون ها رو ثبت کنه
ضایعات
4- خروجی انبار رو ثبت کنه
مشخصات خریدار
کد کالا 
نوع کالا 
تعدادش در (بسته ، کارتن ، مادر کارتن و تعدادش در هر بسته)
اشانتیون ها
5- موجودی انبار 
6- گزارشگیری 

پیشاپیش ممنون از اینکه با این قیمت ها برنامه می نویسی

----------


## FastCode

پشتیابنی و قابلیت تغییر در برنامه قیمت رو تایین میکنن.نه تعداد امکانات

----------


## fool66

> پشتیابنی و قابلیت تغییر در برنامه قیمت رو تایین میکنن.نه تعداد امکانات




یعنی جناب zayens پشتیبانیشون ضعیفه که قیمتاش اینقدر پایینه؟ :متفکر: 

یا برنامه شی گرا نمی نویسنه که راحت بشه تغییرش داد ؟!

----------


## veniz2008

> *آقایون
> خانوما*
> 
> *لیدیز اند جنتلمن
> *اگه یه بار برین بازار بگردین اونوقت می بینین که یه میلیارد تا برنامه حسابداری کامل و بی نقص و تست شده مثل (آسان،سدنا،آسمان، رافع، هلو، چرتکه و .....) با قیمت زیر 100 هزار تومن! داره تو بازار عرضه میشه اونوقت انتظار دارین یکی بیاد برنامه شمارا با این قیمتا بخره!!
> شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه گهی ...
> مگه مغز خر خوردن که بیان برنامه شما را با این مبالغ بخرن
> 1 ملیون!!
> دو و نیم میلیون!!
> ...


 سلام.
چی میگی واسه خودت 15 تا 20 تومن؟
فکر کردی یه نفر تا 3 شب بیدار میمونه و برنامه مینویسه واسه 20 تومن؟. فکر کردی هیچکی تو این دنیا نمی فهمه  و توهمی هستن و فقط تو یه رئالیسمی؟. وقتش رسیده که جمله خودتو پس بگیری : "شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه * گهی قپ قپ خورد گه دانه دانه".
الان چندتا شرکت کامپوننت سازی داریم؟. اگه بخوان مثل تو فکر کنن باید هر شرکت بگه چون نمونه مشابهش تو بازار هست حدودا بفروشش 7 دلار (به قیمت حال حاضر).  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :گیج: 
جای تو باشم میرم کارگری که به ازای هر روز حدودا 30 تومن گیرت بیاد نه اینکه روزها فکرتو مشغول نوشتن یه برنامه کنی و به 20 تومن راضی باشی.
مارک تواین : بهتر است دهانت را ببندي و احمق بنظر برسي، تا اينكه بازش كني و همه بفهمند كه براستي احمقي!

----------


## fool66

> مارک تواین : بهتر است دهانت را ببندي و احمق بنظر برسي، تا اينكه بازش كني و همه بفهمند كه براستي احمقي!


بابا دیگه بازار رو خراب نکن بزار کار منو انجام بده  :لبخند گشاده!: 

دوستان این بنده خدا دوست داره با این نرخ کار کنه شما هم یه کاری کنید که ضرر نکنید پروژه بیارین بدین ایشون 
اینطوری که ایشون گفتن بهترین برنامه با برنامه نویسی ایشون بالای 100 تومن نمیزنه ، شما هر چی پروژه رو بگیرن بدون هدر دادن وقت صاحب سود کلان میشین فقط واسطه باشین  :لبخند گشاده!: 





> جای تو باشم میرم کارگری که به ازای هر روز حدودا 30 تومن گیرت بیاد نه اینکه روزها فکرتو مشغول نوشتن یه برنامه کنی و به 20 تومن راضی باشی.



این خیلی سخته باید تمرکز بالایی داشته باشی ( دو سال سابقه کار  دارم دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## FastCode

@zayens
میخواهید با یک مسابقه بهتون نشون بدم قیمت های مثل شما رو چه کسایی میدن؟
 من میدونم شما چطوری کد میزنی که با این قیمت در میاد.
سه شنبه DFTM چطوره؟
فیلمش رو میزاریم اینجا.

----------


## zayens

> جناب zayens شما که دستتون توی کارای خیره و قیمت تعیین میکنی من 100 هزار تومن میدم برنامه منو برام بنویس نسبت به برنامه ای که گفتی 40 تومن هیچی نداره


صد هزار تومن!! چه سخاوتمند! ولی من الان درگیر یه پروژه فوق بزرگ هستم با حدود 100 تا فرم و الگوریتمهای دردسرساز :خیلی عصبانی: 
معذرت میخوام
عوضش یه نفر هست که حاضره ارزونتر هم بگیره و کار شما را انجام بده :لبخند گشاده!: 




> اگه کسی خواست من 25000 تومان ..با تمام امکانات ..با رنگ بندی انتخابی ..برایش مینویسم این پروزه حسابداری رو.......

----------


## zayens

> سلام.
> چی میگی واسه خودت 15 تا 20 تومن؟
> فکر کردی یه نفر تا 3 شب بیدار میمونه و برنامه مینویسه واسه 20 تومن؟. فکر کردی هیچکی تو این دنیا نمی فهمه  و توهمی هستن و فقط تو یه رئالیسمی؟. 
> مارک تواین : بهتر است دهانت را ببندي و احمق بنظر برسي، تا اينكه بازش كني و همه بفهمند كه براستي احمقي!


از کوزه همان برون تراود که دروست :لبخند گشاده!: 
جواب ابلهان خاموشی است

----------


## zayens

یه سوال!!!
کدوماتون تا حالا یه برنامه نوشته (تنهایی و بدون کار گروهی) بعدش بالای دو و نیم فروخته؟ :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 

فک کنم  veniz2008 چند تا فروخته باشه :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
.
هدف من مسخره کردن کسی نبود دوستان و من به کسی بی ادبی نکردم
فقط خواستم به خودتون بیاین و کمی واقع بین باشین  :متفکر: 
.
.
ایجاد برنامه هایی با قیمتای میلیونی *من نمیگم نیست* بلکه میگم اگر تنهایی ایجاد بشه خیلی وقت میبره(چندی ماه) که اینجوری 6 میلیونم کمه واسش و نمی ارزه :لبخند: 
مگه اینکه بشه فروش عمده کرد
ولی بازم سر حرفم هستم و میگم برنامه ای را که میشه دو سه هفته ای نوشت مفت نمی ارزه(اگر هم بیارزه ارزونه  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## veniz2008

> از کوزه همان برون تراود که دروست
> جواب ابلهان خاموشی است


کافر همه را به کیش خویش پندارد.
 بیا یه داستان با هم بخونیم :
میگویند اسکندر قبل از حمله به ایران درمانده و مستأصل بود. ازمشاوران خود 
 پرسیدچگونه باید بر مردمی که از مردم من بیشتر میفهمند حکومت کنم؟
 یکی از مشاوران میگوید: « کتابهایشان را بسوزان. بزرگان و خردمندانشان را بکش 
 و دستور بده به زنان و کودکانشان تجاوز کنند».
 اما یکی دیگر از مشاوران  پاسخ میدهد :
 «نیازی به چنین کاری نیست. از میان مردم آن سرزمین، آنها را که نمی فهمند و 
 کم سوادند، به کارهای بزرگ بگمار. آنها که می فهمند و با سوادندبه کارهای 
 کوچک و پست بگمار. بی سوادها و نفهم ها همیشه شکرگزار تو خواهند بود....». 


خاک تو سر اون کنن که کار فوق بزرگش رو به دست تو داده. الان بازخورد این داستان رو داریم در جامعه می بینیم. مواظب زنجیرت باش فکر میکنم داره  پاره میشه.



> یه سوال!!!
> کدوماتون تا حالا یه برنامه نوشته (تنهایی و بدون کار گروهی) بعدش بالای دو و نیم فروخته؟


 چند وقت پیش آقای یونس صفایی یه برنامه رو که خودش در دو ماه ساخته بود (روزی 14 ساعت) به سه شرکت با قیمت 60 میلیون فروختن.
اما در مورد خنده های زیادت هم این به نظرم جالب اومد که بزرگی میگه :
"هيچ‌كس به اندازه‌ي كسي كه چيزي براي ارائه كردن ندارد، نيازمند لبخند نيست."
باید بخندی چون پوچی و چیزی واسه ارائه کردن نداری.
دنیا متعلق به شماهاست. شماها که موقع تقسیم عقل تو صف حلیم بودید!  :چشمک:

----------


## mahdad sepah

با تشکر از *veniz2008*   عزیز!
حرف های قشنگ و منطقی زدی.یاد حرف دکتر شریعتی افتادم:*یاد گرفته ام با احمق بحث نکنم و بگذارم در دنیای احمقانه خودش خوشبخت زندگی کند.*
اینجا کسی حق ندارد کسی را مسخره کند به هیچ عنوان،هرکی نظره خودشو داره نظرشم برای خودش محترمه.شما برو همون پروژه 100 فرمی خودتو درست کن وقتتم برای مسخره کردن دیگران هدر نده و به جاش به فکره حل کردن الگوریتم های سختت باش!!!
موفق باشید :چشمک:

----------


## FastCode

@zayens
برای خودتون کارفرماتون و مشتریهاتون واقعا متاسفم.
چیزی نمیتونم بگم

----------


## zayens

خیلی ممنون از نظراتون :بامزه: 
.
.
.
برین پروژه هاتونا با اون قیمتایی که گفتین بفروشین  :قهقهه: 
از veniz2008  هم خیلی معذرت میخوام
نمیخواستم حرصشو در بیارم
.
.
واقعیت تلخه
.
بحث با شما بی فایدست
هنوز وارد بازار کار و جامعه نشدین
.
.
سرتون که به سنگ خورد اونوقت بم ایمیل بزنین تا تو شرکتم استخدامتون کنم



> برای خودتون کارفرماتون و مشتریهاتون واقعا متاسفم


مشتریام رزومه کاری و برنامه های قبلیما دیدن که سفارش دادن!! قیمت آخرین برنامه ای هم که فروختم یک و نیم بوده و 7 -8 ماه زمان برد تا تموم بشه ولی برای بالای 10 تا فروختم
.
.
بی خیال
.
.
عیدتون پیشاپیش مبارک
.
همتونا دوست دارم حتی بداخلاقاتونا!!
بای

----------


## behrozi.ir

> ایمیل بزنین تا تو شرکتم استخدامتون کنم


از شما بعیده



> قیمت آخرین برنامه ای هم که فروختم یک و نیم بوده و 7 -8 ماه زمان برد


7-8 ماه زمان فقط 1.5  :متعجب: 
من اگر روی پروژه یک هفته وقت بزارم کمتر از 2 میلیون نمیگیرم. (تازه اگر پروژه آسون باشه)

----------


## veniz2008

> خیلی ممنون از نظراتون
> از veniz2008  هم خیلی معذرت میخوام
> نمیخواستم حرصشو در بیارم


وای که چقدر تو رو داری بچه.



> سرتون که به سنگ خورد اونوقت بم ایمیل بزنین تا تو شرکتم استخدامتون کنم


باور کن تو صف حلیم بودی!.



> همتونا دوست دارم حتی بداخلاقاتونا!!


منم دوست دارم باور نداری از FastCode بپرس!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## khafannevis

می دونید رفقا؟! متاسفانه وقتی آدم فرومهای اینجا رو با فرومهای سایتهای خارجی مقایسه می کنه خیلی شرمنده می شه. یکی میاد مسخره می کنه، اون یکی جواب می ده، اون یکی توهین می کنه، چیزایی که بلدیم به رخ هم می کشیم، چیزایی که بلد نیستیم رو هم به رخ می کشیم و این می شه شروع یه داستان مسخره و انبوهی از کامنت های به درد نخور ...  جالبه که هیشکی هم قصد کوتاه اومدن نداره. من این سایت خیلی دوست دارم. ولی  افسوس که به شدت خز شده. مقصرش هم همین ماییم. کاربرا! باز خوبه آخر این یکی ختم به خیر شد. شد؟!

----------


## FastCode

flamewar؟

‌‌

----------


## firoozi90

> خب با اين تفاسير كسي كه سفارش داده حتما هيچ ديدي نسبت به نرم افزارهاي حسابداري نداشته چرا كه توي همين نيازهاي كمي كه از شما خواسته شده خيلي از حالتهاي خاص نيازهاي سيستمشو نميدونسته:
> حواله انبار-فاكتور خريد-فاكتور برگشت از فروش-فاكتور برگشت از خريد-ثبت دريافت نقدي بصورت حواله (دستگاه كارتخوان)-ثبت مشخصات مشتري و ... كه شما ميتونيد متقاعدش كنيد كه الزاما در برنامه استفاده ميشه. و اما قيمت پيشنهادي:
> با سورس و حق لايسنس:  2.500.000 تومان
> بدون سورس و حق لايسنس: 700.000 تومان


خیلی کم قیمت گذاشتین
نرم افزار خصوصیه

----------


## FastCode

> خیلی کم قیمت گذاشتین
> نرم افزار خصوصیه


 متوجه هستیم که نرمافزار خصوصیه.
ولی قیمت وقتی نجومی میره بالا که نرمافزار feature نجومی داشته باشه.این کارها رو بیشتر نرمافزار ها انجام میدن.

----------


## kazem235

> می دونید رفقا؟! متاسفانه وقتی آدم فرومهای اینجا رو با فرومهای سایتهای خارجی مقایسه می کنه خیلی شرمنده می شه. یکی میاد مسخره می کنه، اون یکی جواب می ده، اون یکی توهین می کنه، چیزایی که بلدیم به رخ هم می کشیم، چیزایی که بلد نیستیم رو هم به رخ می کشیم و این می شه شروع یه داستان مسخره و انبوهی از کامنت های به درد نخور ...  جالبه که هیشکی هم قصد کوتاه اومدن نداره. من این سایت خیلی دوست دارم. ولی  افسوس که به شدت خز شده. مقصرش هم همین ماییم. کاربرا! باز خوبه آخر این یکی ختم به خیر شد. شد؟!



دوست عزیز سایت خز نشده،منتها بچه ها بعضی وقتها حرفهاشون به حاشیه کشیده میشه که اینم نمیشه کاریش کرد.

----------


## pnr20000

این نرم افزار حسابداری منه که خودم نوشته ام به نظرتون سورسشو اگه بخوام بفروشم چقدر می ارزه ( البته فعلا که نسخه نصبی رو میفروشم )

----------


## pnr20000

ضمنن این نرم افزار مناسب فروشگاهی ، خدماتی ، بازرگانی و تولیدی ها مناسبه با بارکد خوان هم کار میکنه و از نظر آماری کاملا دقیق هست و توسط کارشناسان خبره تست شده که اکثرا دکترای حسابداری داشتن و یا استاد دانشگاه بودن

----------


## pnr20000

Telegram ID : @DosWin20

----------


## aliramazani

این zayens واقعا یا برنامه نویس نیست یا برای دانشجوها پروژه دانشجویی کپی پیست می کنه. شرکت ذوب آهن اصفهان برای سه تا برنامه به ترتیب 50 میلیون و 250 میلیون و یک میلیارد هزینه کرد.
برای پروژه ERP در سال 82 مبلغ 2 میلیارد هزینه کرده. نرم افزار اتوماسیون اداریش را 30 میلیون خریده.
نرم افزار انتخاب واحد دانشگاه قیمتش 40 میلیونه.
نرم افزار همکاران سیستم حدود 300 میلیونه
این بچه چی میگه؟ با وانت بری بارکشی حداقل روزی 200 تا 300 درآمد داره! بابا یه صنفی تشکیل بدین این جوجه برنامه نویسهای ارزون را اجازه تولید و فروش بهشون ندین! هر کی نمیتونه با قیمت واقعی کار کنه حق نداره کار بقیه را خراب کنه.

----------

